# Mauviel Branding Question



## joes (Nov 30, 2013)

I've been collecting the Mauviel 2.5MM copper pots on my trips to France over the last few years. Recently, I have begun topping up my collection with order through North American outlets.  I observe the mark identifying the pot is different than the mark on the pots purchased in France.

Are these the same pots exempt for the mark.  I am purchasing the 2.5MM copper version.And I'd like to thank Mauveil UA for their total non-responsiveness tony question.

Cheers,

Joe

ps.  I am super pleased with the product


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

can you be a bit more specific about "the mark" - ? 

a logo / 'symbol' - or the 'size' / part number / model number?


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

"I've been collecting the Mauviel 2.5MM copper pots on my trips to France over the last few years"

Mauviel has changed their stamps a number of times. However 2.5mm SS lined is still 2.5mm SS lined irrespective of the stamp. Since you mentioned that you have been buying in France you might want to double check the thickness. IIR many of the Mauviel Cuprinox sold there are 2mm, not 2.5mm.

The only difference between Mauviel series of Copper with SS linings other than thickness is handle material. Cast Iron, Bronze, etc. I've purchased a number of 2.5mm SS lined pots in the past year and not even all the stamps on those are the same even though they are all from the same series.


----------



## joes (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  The stamp is located on the pot to the left of the handle.  I specifically purchased the 2.5mm pots.From France they say mauviel France, the pots I've purchased recently say Mauviel 1830.

Cheers,


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

as they say, the only constant is change . . .

if you go to mauvielusa.com and observe the rotating banner pix you'll see many variations of

Mauviel France

Mauviel Made in France

Made in France (with Mauviel / Mauviel 1830 debossed on the handles)

etc.


----------



## joes (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, that was greatly helpful.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

"From France they say mauviel France, the pots I've purchased recently say Mauviel 1830"

I've several Mauviel 2.5mm purchased in the last year and I have the same variation in stamps. Same series of 2.5mm. The Mauviel stamp can change font as well.


----------



## joes (Nov 30, 2013)

So, thanks for your replies. here's an example of the two marks. The 1830 is from purchases locally, the other from France





  








MauvielMark1.png




__
joes


__
Dec 5, 2013











  








MauvielMark2.png




__
joes


__
Dec 5, 2013


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

yup.  if it weighs a ton, you got the real thing (g)  curious vertical rotation of the stamping.

I focused on Bourgeat.  to which DW complained it's all too heavy and comma who is going to shine that stuff?

for some odd reason, I catch her using the solid copper pots about 99.62458912% of the time.....

hmmmm, question.... does that mean it works better?


----------



## etherial (Sep 22, 2013)

What's the difference between the stainless and the new heritage collection?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

JoeS said:


> I've been collecting the Mauviel 2.5MM copper pots on my trips to France over the last few years. Recently, I have begun topping up my collection with order through North American outlets. I observe the mark identifying the pot is different than the mark on the pots purchased in France.
> 
> Are these the same pots exempt for the mark. I am purchasing the 2.5MM copper version.And I'd like to thank Mauveil UA for their total non-responsiveness tony question.
> 
> ...


You can contact the distributor, E. Dehillerin, directly in Paris and place an order with them, directly but you must fax them your credit card number and signature. You'll receive the item via FedEx within a week or so and the item(s) will cost much less than getting them here in the U.S.. That is, unless you find a great deal at ebay!


----------

